# 7800/7900 flight deck compatability



## mtaylor495 (Dec 8, 2004)

Does anyone have any info on the next generation flight deck compatability. I just purchased a 7800 DA kit from pbk. I will hold out for the 7900 computer if it will work with the 7800 shifters. Please help.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

i have a 7900 kit and the documentation that comes with the shifters shows that the sensor bits for the flightdeck are completely different for 7900 vs 7800. the buttons are going to be up 'on the horn' of the sti...

so i dont think it looks good for your using the 7900 computer with a 7800 setup

edit, 

here is a picture


----------



## dover (Apr 5, 2007)

you will not be able to retrofit the new computer onto the old shifters


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

Has anyone heard anything positive about the 7900 EVER being available??? Looks like Shimano has shot theirselves in the foot.... personally I think they're getting 'too hi-tech' with this stuff.... this will make a lot of riders Campy devotees..... (as though most aren't already )


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

******* said:


> Has anyone heard anything positive about the 7900 EVER being available??? Looks like Shimano has shot theirselves in the foot.... personally I think they're getting 'too hi-tech' with this stuff.... this will make a lot of riders Campy devotees..... (as though most aren't already )



Looks like 7900 flightdeck is no go:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=WHATS_NEW&WHATS_NEW.ID=327&PRSET_VERSION=1&RSS=TRUE

Its down the page a bit.


----------

